# willinghams rubs



## minn.bill (Sep 28, 2008)

A friend had me over for a rib fest last wknd and WOW like  ive never tasted great ribs before! after a few hours of begging he finnally gave up the secret rub .john willinghams. best ive ever had you all have to give it a try.he sent me home with a bag full and a jar of willinghams cajin rub wich we made hot wings with tonight.good good good.just orderd myself 3 jars of each


----------



## supervman (Sep 28, 2008)

Check these out. 
http://www.fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin...rt=2702&page=7

Sound about right? 
V


----------



## minn.bill (Sep 28, 2008)

2 cool supervman thanks


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

Somma gun. I think my rub is about to be changed. Never thought of heating it to meld flavor and re-grinding the lumps. I just dust it in a grinder. Interesting!


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 28, 2008)

great link V, thanks.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 28, 2008)

v  ... awesome link...will keep this for sure...thanks


----------



## supervman (Sep 28, 2008)

I poked around this link last night and there are LOTS of different recipes there. I went all through the pickled section. The site set up isn't great but use the search for something specific. 

e.g. a recipe might be listed as John Doe's Famous St Louis Ribs and things like that. It's listed under J as whatever the first initial of the first word of the recipe is. 

Dang good site though.


----------



## supervman (Sep 28, 2008)

Richtee, I'm gonna do that. My plan is to reserve some of the unheated spice, heat the rest and then do a side by side comp when the heated rub cools. If you do the same chime in with your thoughts. 
SKOL
V


----------

